# Shipping Costs to Southern Ireland



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Been buying stuff off the traders here for awhile but the Shipping Charges can be alot at times.

Which traders have got the cheapest shipping to Ireland can anybody recommend?


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Speak to Billy T on here re Valet Pro gear, top stuff and he'll not rip you off - send him a pm and he'll sort you out


----------

